# John Butler Trio



## Edgedancer (Apr 16, 2010)

*John Butler Trio​*




I was wondering whether anyone else on this site was a massive John Butler Trio fan. I absolutley love them and cannot get their songs out of my head. I also swear that John Butler is one of the most talented guitarists around today and it really shows in some of his songs.

Here are a couple of my favourite songs

*Company Sin* (live at the Sydney Opera House no less)


*One Way Road*


*Peaches and Cream*


*Ocean* (instrumental but it is probably his most impressive in terms of guitar talent)


*Better Than*


Please post in this topic if you have an opinion about them (preferably a good one) and post some of you favourite music by them.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 16, 2010)

IMO they keep milking the same cash cow


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 16, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> IMO they keep milking the same cash cow


How so?


----------

